# WMT (Unofficial) 2014 Port Wine Contest



## dangerdave

Ok, we're up and running! 

This competition will be for *home made port or port style wines* (no kits). Send in your best (if you like) and we'll see how we all stack up. The one condition to entry is the winners (1st and 2nd place) agree to share their recipe with us all. I, personally---since I'm new to port making---would love to add some great port recipes to my repertoire. These winners, if they are willing, can be our judges for next years event.

Our judges will be _Deezil_ and _Duster_. You two please PM me your shipping addresses and I'll forward them to our competitors. Let's shoot for getting one bottle each (size is your option) to our esteemed judges by the end of this month, so perhaps they can use the July 4th festivities for a tasting event of their choice.



Judges, if you will, please give each contestant some feedback on their port, through a PM if possible, after your judging. 

If all goes well, we'll do this each year around the same time. Sound good everyone?

So far, these members have shown interest:

dangerdave
franki1926
ColemanM
JohnT
Runningwolf
4score
vacuumpumpman
joeswine

Wow! What a great group! If you are on the above list please varify your entry below.


----------



## joeswine

*port contest*

 ok by me a tasting size right 375 ,ok?


----------



## dangerdave

That's what I will be sending, Joe. Port is precious!


----------



## 4score

Sounds good Dave. 

Question - where do you source your 375 bottles?


----------



## Runningwolf

yippeee!


----------



## dangerdave

4score said:


> Sounds good Dave.
> 
> Question - where do you source your 375 bottles?


 
The ones I have gotten have been from a place here in Ohio called Labelpeelers. I use them because they are close by. They might not be the best deal for someone in California, but you can check them out online. Amazon.com also sells a variety of 375's.


----------



## Boatboy24

Guess I'd better get to bottling.


----------



## Duster

Sounds good can't wait to kick this off. I'm assuming we will have scoring cards or categories to judge to?


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making Talk App


----------



## Duster

I like this score sheet
Simple and straight forward?

http://www.valleywineshop.com/support-files/wine-scoring-sheet.pdf

Unless WMT has there own score sheet.
Any thoughts?



Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making Talk App


----------



## dangerdave

Use whatever means you like, Duster. Since this is an unofficial contest, there is no official score method. Whatever you think will work best for you. You and Deezil will need to coordinate your results to come to an ageement on who are the best, therefore, a scoring system would probably work well.

We would like to have a Gold, Silver, Bronze, and two Honorable Mentions from our nine contestants. Which I think is amazing! Thanks coming out for this one, guys! 

The judges' addresses have been PMed to our combatants. Let me know if you did not get them. Bottle if you must, and sent your samples out this month. Judges, please confirm the arrival of all entries as you get them, so we'll know they arrived safely and intact.

Game on!


----------



## Boatboy24

Doug (ffemt) gave me a scoring sheet that I used in the last contest. My celebrity guest judges and I found it to be very helpful. I can send it on if you want. Just PM me your e-mail.


----------



## Duster

Revived
Thanks boatboy24
Deezil and will figure out what we will use asking as we are both on the same page 


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making Talk App


----------



## ffemt128

Duster said:


> I like this score sheet
> Simple and straight forward?
> 
> http://www.valleywineshop.com/support-files/wine-scoring-sheet.pdf
> 
> Unless WMT has there own score sheet.
> Any thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making Talk App


 

Nice scoreing sheet. Only problem I saw with it is there are 5 categories and the scale is 1-5 but then there is the line that says max score 20. Last I checked 5 times 5 is 25. Wonder if anyone else noticed that. Those are basically the same categories we went with.


----------



## GreginND

I have some port to enter if I may.


----------



## Duster

ffemt128 said:


> Nice scoreing sheet. Only problem I saw with it is there are 5 categories and the scale is 1-5 but then there is the line that says max score 20. Last I checked 5 times 5 is 25. Wonder if anyone else noticed that. Those are basically the same categories we went with.




I noticed that today. I assume a typeo minor complications, nothing that can't be corrected.



Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making Talk App


----------



## Duster

GreginND said:


> I have some port to enter if I may.




GreginND
PM dangerdave but I don't see it being a problem as long as you can submit your entry to Deezil and myself by the end of the month.


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making Talk App


----------



## Boatboy24

GreginND said:


> I have some port to enter if I may.




Of course!


----------



## 4score

Hi,

Just to clarify....we are to bottle TWO samples and send one sample each to the two judges at their separate locations....correct?

I'm hoping the weather cools here because I can't ship when temps are so high.

Thanks


----------



## dangerdave

Yes, 4score. One sample to each judge. _Everyone please remember to mark your bottles with your forum name (and a label if you so desire), so the judges can tell who's is which._

Greg, you are added to the list. I will PM the addresses to you.

Just remember, all, this is supposed to be _fun_! I know port wine makers are a more "serious" group, but this is more about discussing port, making better port, and having your handywork compared (on a casual basis) with others from our own forum. We have completed two of these unofficial contests, with two currently ongoing, and both of my wines were epic fails. Literally, both wines I have sent in were the _worst two wines I have ever made_. I got a last place, and an honorable mention (yes, the judges were generous!).

Thankfully, I have gotten good feedback on my Dragon Port---which I am entering here. The recipe is also available on this forum, so---unlike the rest of you---all of you know exactly what _I'm_ sending in. I don't care if I place, win, or lose badly. Actually, I hope I lose badly. That way, I can learn to make better port from the winners! And I _do_ want to make better port.

Are you guys following me? Let's enjoy it for what it is.


----------



## Duster

I have received three entries from Joeswine today
Coffee port 2010 tweaked kit
Caramel port 2010 tweaked kit
Peach port 2009 



Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making Talk App


----------



## 4score

Duster said:


> I have received three entries from Joeswine today
> Coffee port 2010 tweaked kit
> Caramel port 2010 tweaked kit
> Peach port 2009
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making Talk App



I thought Kit wines were excluded....no?


----------



## Duster

dangerdave
This competition will be for [B said:


> home made port or port style wines[/B] (no kits). Send in your best




Now the question is does a kit that has been tweaked from its original still classify as a kit?


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making Talk App


----------



## Runningwolf

We said no kits in this one. This was to be creativity from the beginning, not throwing A1 sauce on a steak someone else cooked.


----------



## ffemt128

Runningwolf said:


> We said no kits in this one. This was to be creativity from the beginning, not throwing A1 sauce on a steak someone else cooked.


 

Nice analogy Dan.....


----------



## JohnT

I have not yet sent my entry. I do not know if I will get a chance this weekend. When was the deadline again????


----------



## dangerdave

Dan is correct. No kits, no tweaked kits, no any kits this go around. We can do a kit competition at some point, if we want. I thought that I had communicated this adequately. Joe and I even exchanged a few PM's where I re-explained this to him and assured him that only _one_ bottle needed to be sent to each judge. I type fairly precisely, so I was pretty sure I had made it all clear. Now, I am not so sure.

Duster, for all our sakes, consider Joe's Peach Port to be his entry, since the other two are made from kits. I guess the other two were _bribes_!---which is completely within the rules, I might add. And that makes you a lucky man. I've had Joe's Coffee Port. It is _very_ good!

JohnT, the semi-flexable giudelines for entry target shipments arriving by the end of this month-ish. I haven't sent mine out yet either, so don't sweat it. Mine will likely go out some time this week. Our esteemed judges, I'm sure, will not commence their judging until they have received a sample from all those who wish to partisapate---within reason, that is.


----------



## 4score

I've been using the excuse that's it's been too hot, but it's cooled off a little so I need to just find the time now.


----------



## Runningwolf

dangerdave said:


> Ok, we're up and running!
> 
> This competition will be for *home made port or port style wines* (no kits). Send in your best (if you like) and we'll see how we all stack up. The one condition to entry is the winners (1st and 2nd place) agree to share their recipe with us all.



Sounds very clear to me!


----------



## GreginND

I've been waiting for some bottles but my winery friend who supplies me has had some issues this spring. I'll try to get mine out the door soon. I think we have until the end of the month, right? I'll do my best. 



Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## GreginND

I actually have two ports. Is it allowed to submit more than one entry? If so I will do that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## dangerdave

I'd prefer not to be beaten _too_ badly, Greg, so let's stick with one entry each. Some of us are pretty new to port making, and our wines are still a bit young. I would like to think---for his sake---that my 2013 Dragon Port couldn't hold a candle to Joe's 2005 Peach Port. Or any port more than a few years old. I am interested, none-the-less, to see how mine holds up in competition.

And, like I keep saying, it's a chance to get some pointers from the winners.


----------



## GreginND

Ok, I'll just send one. My first port I called "PGP" - "Pretty Good Port". The second is "EBP". Guess what that stands for. It's still in the carboy and has been for a while. Let's just say it is a Tawny port.


----------



## dangerdave

"Embarrassingly Bad Port"?


----------



## Runningwolf

GreginND said:


> Ok, I'll just send one. My first port I called "PGP" - "Pretty Good Port". The second is "EBP". Guess what that stands for. It's still in the carboy and has been for a while. Let's just say it is a Tawny port.



Greg hang onto that Tawny Port. I have some I deliberately oxidized a bit. I hate it but there are some folks that love them. I hope you don't have too much.


----------



## GreginND

Even better port. I love tawnys.


Sent from my iPad using Wine Making


----------



## dangerdave

GreginND said:


> Even better port. I love tawnys.


 
I bet it is, Greg. <I was just joshin'>


----------



## GreginND

I have a couple of bottles ready to go. It should go out on Mon or Tue.


----------



## Runningwolf

dangerdave said:


> I bet it is, Greg. <I was just joshin'>



Greg, I'm not joshing. Save the postage and judges their pallet. I'm sure your port is not ready yet and it may ruin their pallet for the rest of the contest. You know, as a friend I'm just looking out for your better interest.


----------



## 4score

I have a couple bottles of the port ready to send. Now I just need to acquire packaging! Hope to get out sometime this week.


----------



## dangerdave

We've had some problems with Duster's address coming from the shippers. He has assurred me that the address given is the address prefered by the local post office, but I think shippers may prefer the actual street address instead of the postal reference.

36 Golden Way Drive

36 EMS T14 Lane


----------



## Boatboy24

I hate to be doing this, but I'm going to withdraw. My entry isn't in bottles yet, and I don't think I'm going to get to it this weekend. Even if I did - I'm not sure I want to send a "just bottled" blueberry port. Sorry guys.  Good luck!

Jim


----------



## dangerdave

No worries, Jim. But if _I_ was judging, I'd be surly, as I'd have been looking forward to sampling your blueberry. If you are willing, hit me up when you get it bottled, and we'll swap. I'd love to try it!

Blueberry Port is on my to-make list.


----------



## 4score

I don't know what harder, making a great port wine or getting two bottles packed and shipped!  Mine should go out tomorrow. I'm using Duster's new street address.


----------



## dangerdave

I know, me, too. Mine goes out on the morrow as well!


----------



## Boatboy24

dangerdave said:


> No worries, Jim. But if _I_ was judging, I'd be surly, as I'd have been looking forward to sampling your blueberry. If you are willing, hit me up when you get it bottled, and we'll swap. I'd love to try it!
> 
> Blueberry Port is on my to-make list.



You have yourself a deal.


----------



## 4score

OK...shipments went out today! Judge Deezil's should arrive Saturday. Duster's will arrive Monday. Yeeee-Haaaaa


----------



## Duster

Once all entries are revived Deezil and I have agreed to score each entry in 5 categories 0 to 5 points for each category for a total of 25 posable points.
Jim (boatboy24) has agreed to be our unbiased mediator, Deezil and I will send boatboy24 our score per entry, he will then add them together, divide them by two and post to this thread.
Deezil and I will follow up the score postings with our individual notes


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making Talk App


----------



## Runningwolf

Boatboy24 said:


> I hate to be doing this, but I'm going to withdraw  Good luck!
> Jim



Sounds like safe play to me. Was she ok with that?


----------



## Duster

Runningwolf said:


> Sounds like safe play to me. Was she ok with that?




I can't believe you said that 
Julie, Dans back in the corner!




Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making Talk App


----------



## Runningwolf

Duster said:


> I can't believe you said that
> Julie, Dans back in the corner!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making Talk App



...but but I'm not the one giving explisove details


----------



## Deezil

So far, I've received Joeswine's & 4score's entries


----------



## Duster

I have revived entry's from 4score, Joeswine, and runningwolf 


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making Talk App


----------



## dangerdave

I've been researching hiking gear, and got caught up. What day is it? 

I'll get mine there in time, I promise.

Wait, _what_ did Dan say?!


----------



## Runningwolf

Deezil said:


> So far, I've received Joeswine's & 4score's entries



I sent mine out a week ago, to you and Duster. You should get it any time now.


----------



## GreginND

Mine are scheduled to be delivered on Wednesday. Enjoy.


----------



## Deezil

Runningwolf said:


> I sent mine out a week ago, to you and Duster. You should get it any time now.



Showed up today


----------



## dangerdave

Mine actually went out today. It's a long hot ride to Washington. I hope it shows up in good shape. I'll advise when to expect them this week.


----------



## Deezil

GreginND said:


> Mine are scheduled to be delivered on Wednesday. Enjoy.



Got it today;

So far I have:

Joeswine
4score
Runningwolf
GreginND


----------



## dangerdave

Well, I walked out of the Parcel & Post and forgot my tracking numbers, so you two will just have to watch for mine. Senior moment...


----------



## Duster

To date I have received entry's from 
Joeswine
4score
Runningwolf
GreginND
And dangerdave 



Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making Talk App


----------



## Duster

Is it safe to assume this all entry's? I wold like to judge this weekend but will wait if others are sending in entry's 


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making Talk App


----------



## 4score

Wow....what happened to all the people who committed to join???? Must be enroute. If not, buck up and get yours bottled and in the mail...we can wait!


----------



## Duster

More than happy to wait, just let us know?? 


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making Talk App


----------



## JohnT

If you can wait, I would still love to send out an entry. It has just been nuts lately and I have not had a chance to box one up. I could probably do that this weekend.


----------



## Duster

You got it boss
Were in no hury


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making Talk App


----------



## JohnT

Duster said:


> You got it boss
> Were in no hury
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making Talk App


 

Awesome! Thanks!!!!


----------



## dangerdave

Ok, make that an unofficial hold on the contest. I know our judges might have wanted to proceed this weekend, but if they will agree, we'll wait for John's entries. I can certainly understand about getting swamped by life. Get them bottles in the mail, John. We'll stand by.

Anyone else who said they were entering and needs more time, you got it. If we don't hear from you, here, we'll be proceeding after John's entries show up. That's our new deadline. Eevryone OK with this?


----------



## Duster

Got it


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making Talk App


----------



## Runningwolf

I call BS on JohnT. If he wants to enter now he needs to seed a bottle to each person that entered. After that he will spend one weekend in the opposite corner with nothing but crackers and fermented Welches.


----------



## 4score

The more the merrier. 


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## Runningwolf

John did you send it yet?


----------



## 4score

I just traded messages with vacuumpumpman and Steve is STILL IN! He will get his samples together this weekend.

Now we have a more meaningful sample size of contestants! Any one else? Last chance.

Mark


----------



## dangerdave

Ok, waiting on our final contestants to send theirs in. Mine's just getting better every day. Delay further at your own peril!


----------



## 4score

Just checking in to see where we are. Any more samples received? Are the tastings this weekend?

Thanks!


----------



## 4score

Just herd from Steve via email that he is "not" participating. Sorry for the confusion....I had the impression that he was going to send samples last week. Now, if we just find out about John, we should be good to go.


----------



## dangerdave

Yea, what happened to John?

Steve is out, huh? Ok, then.


----------



## Boatboy24

John? Hello? Time's up!


----------



## dangerdave

I PMed John, but have not heard back. He hasn't been on since the 10th, so...


----------



## 4score

I vote "full speed ahead"....I think we've done pretty good trying to get those who originally committed to carry through. If no wine received yet (week late) AND no word, then let's go! What say Dave and judges?


----------



## Duster

I am away from home this weekend and most of next week but am more than happy to start the judging next weekend


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making Talk App


----------



## dangerdave

I think the judges should be autonomous in this. I'd have a hard time keeping my hands (and lips) off those bottles of port sitting around, if it were me.

If next weekend is good for Duster, then let's shoot for that. Two weeks of extra time is more than enough, IMO.

We appreciate the judge's patience in this. You guys are great! I mean that. I really, _really_ do! Really! 

<you remember which bottle is mine, right?>


----------



## Duster

You bet Dave


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making Talk App


----------



## 4score

Next weekend is fine by me too.

Here's an idea.....I know our esteemed judges are of the highest integrity and are Master Porters of the highest order.....but what would you think of "blind" tasting? You could have a helper pour the wine for you, score all the wines, then have the helper reveal to you who belongs to which wine. What do you think gentlemen?


----------



## Duster

What? And turn a blind eye to the bribes
I'm ok with a blind judging if that's the way we want to do it.


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making Talk App


----------



## vacuumpumpman

4score said:


> Just herd from Steve via email that he is "not" participating. Sorry for the confusion....I had the impression that he was going to send samples last week. Now, if we just find out about John, we should be good to go.



Sorry for any confusion - work has been extremely busy and we will be leaving in several weeks for the Grand tetons with the Boy Scouts for 7 days on the trail. So we have been practicing alot and family vacations and all. 

I am still interested in the near future - please keep me updated as I am making a blueberry port this week !!


----------



## JohnT

Sorry for the late response. I was indisposed for the last number of days (see post on Briggs, coming soon). 

You have been MORE than fair in waiting for me. In fact, I would not have blamed you guys for not waiting at all. You have been VERY kind and accommodating. I am very sorry, but life has been tough lately. 

My wife has been in Florida for the last three weeks. This leaves me to mind the ranch in addition to my full time job. She came back home last night, so life should get back to normal. 

Sorry for the excuses and VERY sorry for making you folks wait. Please forgive me.


----------



## GreginND

It's ok John. Your penance is to drink 5 shots of welch's wine and we'll call it good.


----------



## NorCal

For those of us sitting on the sidelines, will the end result be a write up by the winemaker and then a compilation of the judges scores and comments? It would then serve the forum well, to allow us to learn what works well and why.

Good luck contestants!


----------



## JohnT

GreginND said:


> It's ok John. Your penance is to drink 5 shots of welch's wine and we'll call it good.


 
Couldn't we start with something easier? Perhaps a glass of clam juice that has been sitting in the sun for 12 days???


----------



## dangerdave

Funny, John. That's what my Welch's wine tasted like. Disappointing.

Ok, here's the deal, y'all. John says he can send his out by the end of the week. I'm in no hurry, myeslf, but I know some of you are getting antsy. John assures me that we may proceed without ill feelings. I'm a patient man, so I say we continue to wait. Those ports aren't going anywhere. I'll have to defer mostly to our judges. They have the ports already, after all.

Let's get a consensus. What do the rest of you think?


----------



## Duster

I vote to wait 


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making Talk App


----------



## Runningwolf

I had an Aunt like him. We always had to tell her dinner was 2 hours earlier then it was just so we wouldn't have to wait for her! Really Johnt may have a legitimate health excuse. He does live in NJ., I bet he is just trying out which drum to pull from.  I can wait!


----------



## 4score

I'm all for including as many people as we can. But I say, let's pick a date and do it and let the participants find a way to make that date. What happened to the other people who originally said yes then went dark?


----------



## joeswine

*Wait!!!!!!!*

OK.....................


----------



## dangerdave

I know, I know! This is supposed to be kinda laid-back, so another delay is akin to "hurry up and wait".

So, we wait...


----------



## Runningwolf

Johnny's taking a beating ♪♫♫♪♫♫♪♪♫ Johny's taking a beating ♪♫♪


----------



## GreginND

My port has been sitting in a carboy for 10 years. I suppose it could wait a couple more weeks.


----------



## JohnT

Folks, 

All I can say is "Thank You". 

My wife is back from Florida and I made sure to schedule NOTHING this week end. The port WILL go out Saturday. I will try to go for either the overnight or the 2nd day postage. 

All of you have shown that you have class! I am so sorry for the long delay and really, really appreciate your patience.


----------



## JohnT

Dan, 

Is this the aftermath of the Welch's competition?


----------



## dangerdave

JohnT said:


>


 
Mine's the one on the left.


----------



## 4score

JohnT said:


> Folks,
> 
> All I can say is "Thank You".
> 
> My wife is back from Florida and I made sure to schedule NOTHING this week end. The port WILL go out Saturday. I will try to go for either the overnight or the 2nd day postage.
> 
> All of you have shown that you have class! I am so sorry for the long delay and really, really appreciate your patience.



Glad it all worked out John and very happy to have you "in". I wish we could all taste each other's port!


----------



## JohnT

Status:

Got two bottles of port ready to mail out tomorrow. 

After rooting around in my cellar, I found 2 bottles of my 2008 tinta cao port. It took some searching, but I found them. It was a bit of a fluke that I even got a Portuguese grape varietal. 

2008 was my first attempt at port and I think that it worked out well. 

Again, thanks for waiting folks!


----------



## dangerdave

You guys are killing me with your aged ports. Sheesh! What chance does my lowly (late) 2014 Dragon Port have against six year old Portuguese varietals?

Then again, what would you say if I _win_? 

First it's strawberry (which I hate making), then Welch's (which I had never made before), and now I'll be clobbered by aged port?! If I lose the DB contest, I'll be an utter failure!

Who's idea _was_ this anyway?


----------



## GreginND

dangerdave said:


> If I lose the DB contest, I'll be an utter failure!



Yes, you will!


----------



## vacuumpumpman

dangerdave said:


> You guys are killing me with your aged ports. Sheesh! What chance does my lowly (late) 2014 Dragon Port have against six year old Portuguese varietals?
> 
> Then again, what would you say if I _win_?
> 
> First it's strawberry (which I hate making), then Welch's (which I had never made before), and now I'll be clobbered by aged port?! If I lose the DB contest, I'll be an utter failure!
> 
> Who's idea _was_ this anyway?




dave 
Thanks for starting this and all !!
I have some vintage ports that i am saving for my 50th coming around the corner faster than I like !!!
But I am very interested in doing this at another time as my schedule is quite full at this moment


----------



## JohnT

My entry has been shipped and is on its way to both of you.

thanks again!


----------



## dangerdave

No problem, Steve. We'll catch you next time.

Just waiting on John's to arrive at the judges' and we're good to go.

Good...to........go......................


----------



## Duster

Bad news!
I returned home from to office today to find the following on my front porch. 





And was so looking forward to trying Johns port!
I'm not sure if calling ups and complaining will do much good or not?
The question now is how to Handel johns entry? 
As much as I want to request another entry I understand thy that is not fair to John. How do we feel about only allowing Deezils score for this entry?
On the bright side my front porch is now a prety blue gray color.



Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making Talk App


----------



## Runningwolf

What a bummer. Sorry to hear that John. I'm sure it was the best, for tie dying concrete. LOL


----------



## Duster

Here is a photo of the crime scene. 
Kinda hard to see but you can make it out




Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making Talk App


----------



## Boatboy24

Oh, the horror! The humanity!!

That really stinks. Looks like a lazy delivery driver just dropped that.


----------



## GreginND

Oh come on. You can suck that juice out of the cardboard and evaluate from there!


Sent from my iPad using Wine Making


----------



## jojabri

You guys are really making me want to try my hand at a port!



dangerdave said:


> You guys are killing me with your aged ports. Sheesh! What chance does my lowly (late) 2014 Dragon Port have against six year old Portuguese varietals?
> 
> Then again, what would you say if I _win_?
> 
> First it's strawberry (which I hate making), then Welch's (which I had never made before), and now I'll be clobbered by aged port?! If I lose the DB contest, I'll be an utter failure!
> 
> Who's idea _was_ this anyway?



BTW Dave, you should never feel clobbered. Ask Daenerys Targaryen... giving birth to Dragons ain't easy! I really hope you are a Game of Thrones watcher, it totally makes sense!


----------



## JohnT

Please tell me that this is just a joke to repay me for the long delay!

Look at how the box is crunched up right to the edge of the *FRAGILE* sticker!!!! 

What the heck did the delivery guy do?? Did he toss the box out the window without bothering to stop??? Seriously, I love how the deliveryman placed it at your door. Perhaps this bonehead thought you might not notice????????

Freight cost over $30, and Packing material was $10! Such a waste of time and money!

Sorry about your concrete Duster. I really do not have any more of that port that I can put into competition. It was a very limited to begin with and I only have a few bottles of that vintage left. If you guys want to disqualify me, I'll understand. 

Please excuse me, I am going to crawl into the fetal position and weep now.


----------



## GreginND

Deezil should at least taste and provide some feedback for John regardless of the competition. 


Sent from my iPad using Wine Making


----------



## JohnT

Deezil, 

Did you receive my entry? Was it unscathed??


----------



## Duster

I don't think it's fair to DQ John due to an incompetent UPS driver
Scores were going to be an average of two judges I vote John he scored by dezel only


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making Talk App


----------



## joeswine

*Constance*

I LIKE THE SIDE LABEL,FRAGILE !


----------



## vacuumpumpman

I agree with Duster


----------



## Boatboy24

I think going with Deezil is appropriate. If there is another local port enthusiast he could pull in to judge John's wine, we could sub that person's score for Duster's. Only for that wine, of course.


----------



## dangerdave

Duster is correct. It's the only honorable way to proceed following this untimely tragedy. John's will be judged by Deezil alone. If John's turns out to be Deezil's favorate, then the judges will have to come to a consensus.

But there's no saying we can't have two winners if necessary. It's all for fun, right? Either way, we need a gold (or two), silver, and bronze winners.

_A moment of silence for our fallen port..........._

_......judges, you may proceed._


----------



## 4score

Sounds good. So, Honorable Judges, When are the official tastings?


----------



## Deezil

John's entry hasnt made an appearance yet, just waiting on it to show up (hopefully in better shape than the other, lol)


----------



## JohnT

it should be soon. i sent it 3 day express.


----------



## JohnT

Why does UPS hate me?? One package is FUBAR, the other has been sent to package purgatory...


----------



## JohnT

Why does UPS hate me?? One package is FUBAR, the other has been sent to package purgatory... 

I tried to find the tracking number. I left the receipt in the MRS's car and have no clue where she put it.


----------



## GreginND

Isn't UPS a wholly owned subsidiary of the Welch's corporation?


----------



## JohnT

GreginND said:


> Isn't UPS a wholly owned subsidiary of the Welch's corporation?


 

Obviously it just another conspiracy by the man to keep me down!


----------



## Deezil

It showed up yesterday, after I posted.. I just didn't get back around to updating the thread here..

They tried to break this bottle too.. Trying to keep a good dog down haha

Going to have to be careful trying to get it open, but it should be fine


----------



## JohnT

Geeeeeeeze! Well, at least you got it.


----------



## Deezil

Since all the entries are in, I'll be going "through the motions" later on this evening.. Depending on how it goes (how drunk I end up, post-contest.. Waste not, want not), y'all should have tasting notes by the morning... 

Scores will have to wait for Duster to have a chance to pop the bottles himself, but at least you'll have the notes very shortly.


----------



## Duster

I'll start tomorrow. And submit my tasting notes as well. 




Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making Talk App


----------



## Duster

Judging day beguines 


Deezil and I will be sending our scores to Boatboy24 to take our average and post all scores at once. 
Deezil and I will post our own individual tasting notes

Good luck to all


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making Talk App


----------



## Duster

Ok
Judging is done
Feeling way to dog to do math
I'll folly up wit post tomorrow 





Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making Talk App


----------



## 4score

Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making. How exciting !


----------



## Duster

Ok all tasting notes have been sent out by pm. Boatboy24 has Deezil and i's final scores
Boatboy24 should follow up with final scores soon


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making Talk App


----------



## GreginND

Excellent. Thanks guys. 


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## Boatboy24

Ok, final scores have been tabulated and sent back to the Judges for announcement.


----------



## Duster

Ok ready for this...
Here we go, Individual and average score totals are as follows:



JohnT: 24, scoring from Deezil only

Runningwolf's: Polar Vortex Port
24, 20: average of 22

4Score: Petite Syrah Port
22, 19: average of 20.5

Dave: Dragon Port
18, 21: average of 19.5

GreginND: EVP
23, 12: average of 17.5

Joe: Peach Port
14, 13: average of 13.5



Looks like the top 3 are JohnT, Runningwolf, and 4Score.

I must say even though they don't count I personally scored Joe's coffee port tweak at a 17 and his Carmel port tweak at a 19 
Both were very good. 

All tasting notes were Pm'd to the contestants, I can't Speak for Deezil but they are welcome to share mine with the forum, in fact I would even suggest it be required of the top 3. 




Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making Talk App


----------



## JohnT

ok, so since i only had 1 scoring (thanks a lot ups!), i gladly cede to dan. will post full instructions (and back story) tomorrow.

dan, congrats! well earned! perhaps you could send me a bottle (for my own private judg8ng)?


----------



## Runningwolf

John it's really not about winning or losing, It's about staying inside the box. The scoring was very close between judges except on Greg's, not sure what happened there. Judging the first time is difficult if you don't have an experienced person with you. Additionally keeping your personal preference out of it and focus on the complexities of the wine. The faults will usually jump out at you once your able to identify them. Nice job judges and everyone that entered. I encourage more members to get involved in the next contest.


----------



## JohnT

Thanks all.. 

At this point, I believe that it is customary to give details, so here goes..


This was my first attempt at port. I do not really drink a whole lot of port, but I have come to like it right after shoveling snow in the winter. I make it most every year in the fall, along with all the other wines I make that year. I make it in only small batches, usually limited to a single 5 gal carboy. 

The idea of making port was suggested by a former friend of mine (don't ask) and was a bit of a collaborative effort. I was toying with the idea of making port for some time when my grape supplier (Corrado's) had a very rare and limited supply of Tinta Cao grapes. Being that the grapes were Portuguese in origin, I figured what better to use for port. 

Having never made port before, I found this fantastic web site (guess which one) that was a wealth of information, especially the suggested use of the Pearson's square. 

My base approach was to try to make as much use of the natural sugars of the grape. To me (and it might just be my imagination) natural "front" sugars taste better then back-sweetening. 

I Kicked off fermentation in the usual way with Lalvin RC-212 (my yeast of choice for all of my reds) and waited until I had 8% residual sugar (down from 26%) remaining and added my fortifier to stop the fermentation prior to pressing (wine was still on the skins). Total fermentation time was 5 days

As a fortifier, I used (E&J Brandy). This was perhaps the cheapest brandy that I could find that was also very drinkable. I like to use brandy because (IMHO) I feel it really does bring a lot of flavor to the party.

I used the weight of the grapes to determine the expected volume of wine and added fortifier to arrive at 22% ABV. This amounted to (roughly) 2 gallons of brandy to 3 gallons of wine. 

After adding the fortifier, I felt that the port should have a much deeper color, so we left the port on the skins for an additional 2 days and pressed it. At this point, the color deepened somewhat.

After about 2 weeks, we racked the port into a medium toast barrel. When we tasted it, we felt that the port was not sweet enough, so at least some back sweetening was in order. 

Then came the question.. What to use? I did not like the idea of refined sugars (again, going with the natural sugar theme) so we decided on using maple syrup (shhh, this is supposed to be a secret). My thinking was that the maple flavor (wood) would work well. We ended up adding about a cup or so until it tasted right.

The port was aged in the barrel for the better part of a year and racked 3 times. The amount of time spent in the barrel surprised me, but frequent tastings showed that the port was simply getting better and better. After a year, we bottled in the usual way.


----------



## 4score

Thank you to the judges and fellow competitors. Appreciate the feedback. Congratulations to John and Dan.

Mark


----------



## GreginND

Way to go, Dan and John!

Yes, my scores were pretty far apart. I think that is due to the style. A tawny port is aged, oxidized and brown. Some like it (I do) and some don't find it appealing. But it is what it is and I really really appreciate the judges comments - good and critical. They all help me make better wines.

If you want a real experience - there's a winery in Australia that has been putting a barrel of their port away every to age untouched for 100 years before bottling and releasing since 1878. 100 mL will cost you >$2000. It is fascinating.

http://www.seppeltsfieldcentennialcollection.com.au

I suspect those who don't like the oxidized aged tawny's wouldn't care for it!


----------



## dangerdave

Good job, guys! Congrats to our winners! Thanks to our judges.

I need to read through the tasting notes.

Edit: Manley, I'm glad your girlfriend liked the port (her favorate). It was definately a challenge getting body into the triple berry port. It was my first attempt at port, and I learned a lot from the process.

Duster, I like the color, too. Deep, rich, with flavor to match. I've told my wino family---who all love this one---that they're each getting a bottle for Xmas.

Thanks again, guys. It's been fun!


----------



## Runningwolf

My port consisted of ten different Chilean Reds in equal proportions; Cab Franc, Syrah, Merlot, Sangiovese, Cab Sauv, Malbec, Carmenere, Petite Syrah, Barbera and Pinot Noir. I don't remember which yeast I used with each one but it varied a little bit. Goferm was used in the yeast starter, followed up with Fermaid at 15 brix. I used 15 grams per gallon of Oak Dust during fermentation followed up with medium toast Oak Stix during the ageing process. I fermented to dry, then fortified to 19% abv. using spirits made from grapes. It was sweetened to 8.5% rs, making me wonder why a judge said it finished dry. Before adding the spirits I added 3/4 gallon of wild cherry juice to the 10 gallon blend. I filtered throuh a .45 cartridge as I bottled. This wine was very young at just over a year old. Bottled in 375ml bottles (around 140 bottles), I'll have plenty to age for some time. Minimal k-meta was used and none after the spirits were added. Of course no sorbate. I created my own Pearson Square calculator to determine the exact amount of spirits to add.

Where did I go wrong? I should have made the entire 100 gallons into Port. It is far better then he Chilean reds (except Malbec) by them selves or blended with each other. Don't get me wrong the Chilean reds are "ok" but in the future it is going to be local and California for all my reds and whites. I stay away from all Chilean whites. These are my preferences and others might feel different. Thanks to the members here for helping me to pick out the label.


----------



## joeswine

*congrates*

well congrates to the winners  but I'll be waiting for you on the big red side  of the mountain will you come out and play?


----------



## Duster

Dan, my comment on a dryer finish may be better explained by an oaky or peppery tart finish that broke away clean and did not linger on the pallet. 
I did like the finish, maybe I used the term "dryer" incorrectly. 

You should have seen my review on johns port.
"Gritty and unfiltered, the shards of glass seem to cut the tung as I licked the sample off the concrete on my doorstep" 


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making Talk App


----------



## Boatboy24

The concrete should have brought a nice minerality and chalkiness to the flavor profile.


----------



## dangerdave

Hmm, shards of glass for the sado-masochistic. I hadn't thought of that.


----------



## JohnT

dangerdave said:


> Hmm, shards of glass for the sado-masochistic. I hadn't thought of that.


 
Well, at least you got to it before the dog lapped it all up!


----------

